# MK3 VR6 Brake problems.... E-Brake light, and ABS Lights on!



## red slushie (Feb 27, 2005)

Ok so heres the deal... My ABS light randomly likes to come on as it pleases. Sometimes it won't come on all day, other times it will be on all day, and sometimes it comes on at random points while driving. I wasn't sure what the problem was, but I searched a bit and saw a few minor issues it could be, so I didn't rush to resolve it. This was about a week or so ago when this started happening. Today, my emergency brake light came on while I was driving. I didn't notice it until I was at a stoplight. I pulled it up, then put it back down and it remained on. Now, I am not the most knowledgeable when it comes to brakes so I don't know what to check/replace right now, so can anyone give me some advice? Hopefully someone here can give me some pointers.


----------



## 98GTI2.0L (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: MK3 VR6 Brake problems.... E-Brake light, and ABS Lights on! (VR-Jetta)*

For your parking brake issue I would check the adjustment/tension of the cables. Access is at rear of center console. Your Bentley (you should have one







) has directions and the Haynes manual is actually pretty good on this procedure too. If they are adjusted to the fullest in the direction you need and this still doesn't solve the problem, likely the cables are too stretched and you're in need of a new set.
For your ABS I would guess it is a sensor at one of the wheels. Mine doesn't work at all and I've gone through your symptoms and let it deteriorate to crap, I'm doing brakes this weekend (providing i get my parts) and will be checking mine out. Again, consult the Bentley. Before you go assuming that the expensive ABS sensors are bad, clean them up and see if that fixes your problem. FYI in my opinion the mkIII ABS system is the suck http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif and I'm not going to lose much sleep if I don't have it... people drove cars for 70+ years without ABS... just don't put yourself in trouble








Good luck and I hope this helps.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: MK3 VR6 Brake problems.... E-Brake light, and ABS Lights on! (98GTI2.0L)*

I had this same problem on my gti vr6. Then my dash started on fire and then went up in smoke on the inside. Well found out the quality wires vw used back then at the rear brakelight circuit board harness on the driver side went kaput. Caused most of my interrior harness and dash harness to melt into a nice solid 2" thick tube. If the fuse is blown (I think it is 12 and 7 for the abs and brake lights) than check out that rear brake light harness area on both sides.


----------



## bengone1 (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: MK3 VR6 Brake problems.... E-Brake light, and ABS Lights on! (Slimjimmn)*

Ebrake light is most likely due to low fluid in the reservoir. short out wires to switch on reservoir cap or just top it off with new fluid.
ABS light is probably metal shavings on the wheels sensors or poor connection at one of the wheels. remove and clean sensor. unplug and check for corrosion on electrical contacts apply dielectric grease. then drive to reset.
Just because you don't know how the system works, does not mean it sucks...just you


----------



## red slushie (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: MK3 VR6 Brake problems.... E-Brake light, and ABS Lights on! (bengone1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bengone1* »_Ebrake light is most likely due to low fluid in the reservoir. short out wires to switch on reservoir cap or just top it off with new fluid.
ABS light is probably metal shavings on the wheels sensors or poor connection at one of the wheels. remove and clean sensor. unplug and check for corrosion on electrical contacts apply dielectric grease. then drive to reset.
Just because you don't know how the system works, does not mean it sucks...just you

Cool, thanks man that helped a lot. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

